# May I get a critique on my Hannah?



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

She was born on December 31, 2007 making her almost 19 months old. She is 24" in height and weighs in at 58 pounds. She doesn't do the stack on demand at all, so I know these pictures probably are a far cry from what is desired in a proper stack. I'm inquiring about the critique because my mother is so set on the fact that she looks very underweight. I don't believe she does. I can't see her ribs, but can feel them a little. Anyhow, thank you for all opinions and comments.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

She is beautiful!! 

I love her coloring, black and reds are one of my favorites, nice dark eyes, would like to see alittle darker saddle, good tail and earset, topline seems good, angulation looks good also!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know too much of critiques, but I can say she seem's to be in perfect body condition.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She is CYOOT!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty girl!
She's not too skinny, just young and lean...perfect!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ah dont feel bad..most people arent used to seeing a "fit" healthy dog


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If you can't see the ribs or the spine and she has an hourglass cut before her hips, that's perfect. Love her coloring and what a pretty face.

Morgan is a 1/2" shorter than Hannah and was about the same weight as a young girl. I heard so many people tell me she's too thin, one even had the nerve to ask 'she's so skinny, what's wrong with her?'


----------



## LindaHupf (Jul 16, 2009)

Everyone asks me whats wrong with my dog. We can count his ribs from across the room. But he's happy, beautiful and eats when he's hungry.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Uh, I don't think you shoudl be able to count a dog's ribs from across the room unless he is in some serious work and has great muscle going for him... Any pictures?


As for Hannah, she looks great!
Very beautiful, thought I am no expert and I'm sure one will chime in soon.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very richly colored female though I would like to see a darker saddle. Flat withers, but overall a very nice topline. Very good angulation in the rear, good angulation in front, but her upper arm should be longer. Pasterns are a bit straight, but she has good feet. Good underline, though she may be a hair too heavy.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone who has commented!


----------

